# too stupid for vsftpd

## jukka

Hi,

I can't get vsftpd to work. What I'd like to achieve: grant access for users with shell accounts, no anonymous access. That's it. Should be simple... My /etc/vsftpd.conf:

```
anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES
```

but I'm still able to login as ftp and anonymous...

Any hints?

TIA, Jukka

----------

## ben

well out of the blue:

Did you restart inetd or xinetd?

Are you sure that vsftp is the only ftp server running on your server?

How is the (x)inted.conf

Ben

----------

## jukka

Hi,

 *ben wrote:*   

> Did you restart inetd or xinetd?
> 
> Are you sure that vsftp is the only ftp server running on your server?
> 
> How is the (x)inted.conf

 

I'm using inetd:

```
$ sudo netstat -atnp | grep :21

tcp    0    0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      218/inetd

$ grep '^ *ftp' /etc/inetd.conf

ftp   stream  tcp  nowait  root  /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/vsftpd

$ ls -l /etc/vsftpd.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           37 Jul 17 22:21 /etc/vsftpd.conf

$ cat /etc/vsftpd.conf

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES
```

Should be ok so far. Let's see:

```
$ ftp localhost

Connected to localhost.

220 (vsFTPd 1.1.3)

Name (localhost:bofh): ftp

331 Please specify the password.

Password:

230 Login successful. Have fun.

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> bye

221 Goodbye.
```

Hmm... If I put ftp and anonymous into /etc/ftpusers, anonymous access denied of course. But shouldn't that be the case if I set anonymous_enable=NO in /etc/vsftpd.conf? At least that's the way I understand the man page.

TIA, Jukka

----------

## ben

So I did try on my system and here are the diff:

The banner is different

ben@mars ben $ ftp mars                                                                

Connected to mars.ontheedge.ch.

220 ready, dude (vsFTPd 1.0.1: beat me, break me)

Name (mars:ben): ftp

331 Please specify the password.

Password:

530 Login incorrect.

Login failed.

ftp> quit

221 Goodbye.

and the version is older.

then here is my vsftpd.conf, without comment>

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

local_umask=022

dirmessage_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

chown_uploads=YES

chown_username=nobody

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log

nopriv_user=nobody

And I use xinetd.

So the only thing I can think of is that vsftpd did change quite a lot from your version en regard to the one I use. Let say you may want to emerge a newer or older version.

HTH

Ben

----------

## ben

oh and what says the /var/log/vsftpd.log ?

----------

## jukka

 *ben wrote:*   

> So the only thing I can think of is that vsftpd did change quite a lot from your version en regard to the one I use. Let say you may want to emerge a newer or older version.

 

Hmm, vsftpd.beasts.org gives nxdomain at the moment, so I can't check what's the latest version...

Anyhow, if I use /etc/ftpusers it works fine. Is there such a file on your system?

Thanks for your help so far!

Jukka

----------

## jukka

 *ben wrote:*   

> oh and what says the /var/log/vsftpd.log ?

 

It says */var/log/vsftpd.log wrote:*   

> Fri Jul 18 00:38:26 2003 [pid 2048] [ftp] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.36.92"

 

as expected...

----------

## ben

sorry, I mist this part.

Of course I do have /etc/ftpusers and guest and nobody are in but no ftp

Though ftp don't have any pass

Good night

Ben

----------

## jukka

 *ben wrote:*   

> Of course I do have /etc/ftpusers and guest and nobody are in but no ftp

 

Strange. If I don't put ftp into /etc/ftpusers I'm able to log in as ftp with no password...

----------

## ben

well in a console, I am not able to log as ftp, because I do not know the password (there is a random password or something). So I don't login through ftp

Ben

----------

